# Found this large open air hive today



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

Good show!...They were fairly high on the tree....hopefully you got all the comb off,....and smoking the wood good, descenting all.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Good job on the two swarms,

Finding an open air hive is really cool! One day I would really like to see/find an open air hive.

Shane'


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow! That's pretty cool. Quite amazing how they build the comb differently in the open than when they build in a cavity. Nabeehive, did you find this by happenstance?


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

hivemind, I just happen to see it while looking up in the trees.


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, how lucky is that? Good for you!


----------



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats amazing, i didn't think it was good the comb to get wet how can it be ok like this?
Thanks for sharing it was a beautiful hive.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

i found one to ,never seen an open air hive before,it was abandin though.and some comb had fallin of to the ground,way cool though.


----------

